# Electrical Engineering in Dubai



## HiTek1984 (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

I want to move to Dubai by december of this year(2013), I am wondering what the job market looks like for a reasonably new grad in Dubai. I am a US citizen, single with no kids. I obtained BS and MS in Electrical Engineering from Georgia Tech about 2 years ago specializing in telecommunications and electronics. While in school, I completed 4 internships with various companies and I have been working for a fortune 100 company in the US after graduation . I understand that I may not have much experience compared to some of you with 10+ years so I am open about starting at the bottom of the ladder. I need to understand if Dubai is still opened as in the 90s or early 2000s. Is it better/easier to find a job before getting to Dubai or can I just pack, get there and try to figure it out on site? Is anyone here aware of the market for Electrical Engineers in the area? 
Note: I can have living accommodations through family for a while there til I can find me a good position

Thanks


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

When you have enough posts to PM drop me a note. Happy to let you know about my companies Graduate Programme. There are loads of companies out here that offer them, you might be too late for applications this year though. I believe we start two sets per year around September and April.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Also take a look at ADNOC. Have a friend who is a electrical engineer and employed there. Great salary, good benefits, and gets a good amount of time off. He does have to go to an island offshore but it is a lovely view from the pics


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Jynxgirl said:


> Also take a look at ADNOC. Have a friend who is a electrical engineer and employed there. Great salary, good benefits, and gets a good amount of time off. He does have to go to an island offshore but it is a lovely view from the pics


...and usually they require 10+ years of experience in the O&G industry from any aplicant.
Better get some experience first, wherever you can.


----------



## HiTek1984 (May 20, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> When you have enough posts to PM drop me a note. Happy to let you know about my companies Graduate Programme. There are loads of companies out here that offer them, you might be too late for applications this year though. I believe we start two sets per year around September and April.



ok.... I am completely new here and dont know about the number of replies to allow PMs. so is there a way to discuss via a different medium for the time being.? You seem to have lots of info that will be valuable to me


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

HiTek1984 said:


> ok.... I am completely new here and dont know about the number of replies to allow PMs. so is there a way to discuss via a different medium for the time being.? You seem to have lots of info that will be valuable to me


You need 5 posts to have the private message facility enabled ...


----------



## HiTek1984 (May 20, 2013)

Jynxgirl said:


> Also take a look at ADNOC. Have a friend who is a electrical engineer and employed there. Great salary, good benefits, and gets a good amount of time off. He does have to go to an island offshore but it is a lovely view from the pics


looked here, they seem to require candidates with deep experience.....


----------



## HiTek1984 (May 20, 2013)

Byja said:


> ...and usually they require 10+ years of experience in the O&G industry from any aplicant.
> Better get some experience first, wherever you can.


it is the "wherever you can" part I am hoping to get help with from here(and other places I am currently looking)....


----------

